# ESV With Creeds and Confessions



## David Taylor (Feb 19, 2020)

Crossway was nice enough to send me a review copy of their new ESV with Creeds and Confessions.

As one who is a part of the reformed camp, creeds and confessions are a very big part of my daily Christian life. So it goes without saying that I was extremely excited when Crossway announced this new edition just a couple of months ago.

The ESV with Creeds and Confessions currently is available in three formats. TruTone Black, Goatskin Black, and TruTone over board, brown. My copy is the TruTone Black.

TruTone has come a long way. It is hard to tell that it is not leather. The Bible itself comes in a nice slipcase box and is quite sturdy. The design of the box is also elegant.

The ESV Text is the 2016 edition and is a standard two-column with cross-references at the bottom of each page. There is nothing special about the text block itself as this is a standard format that Crossway has used for several years in several editions. The Bible does contain two ribbon markers which are a nice addition.

Obviously, the reason people would gravitate towards this particular edition is for the creeds and confessions that are found in the back of the Bible. There are thirteen texts included. _The Apostle’s Creed, Nicene Creed, Athanasian Creed, Chalcedonian Definition, Augsburg Confession, Belgic Confession, Articles of Religion, Canons of Dort, Westminster Confession, London Baptist Confession, Heidelberg Catechism, Westminster Larger Catechism_, and the _Westminster Shorter Catechism_.

Before each creed or confession, there is a short introduction to the history, purpose, and major theological points of each confession. This is an extremely useful feature that most will find informative and edifying. These introductions were written by historian Chad Van Dixhoorn.

The Bible is elegant and useful. However, just the addition of the Creeds and Confessions themselves is not enough that would make most run out and purchase a new Bible. I would rather have a booklet with the confessions and introductions contained within it. However, there is good use for having these in your Bible as well for quick reference. So, for what it is, this particular edition is well done and high quality. For what it is, I give it 3 out of 5 stars.

_I was provided a free copy of this Bible in exchange for a fair review by the publisher._

https://reformedtruths.com/2020/02/19/the-esv-with-creeds-and-confessions/

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 19, 2020)

What version of the Westminster Standards?


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 19, 2020)

Romans922 said:


> What version of the Westminster Standards?


I didn't know there were different versions so I don't know how to best answer that.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 19, 2020)

David Taylor said:


> I didn't know there were different versions so I don't know how to best answer that.



Yes, the American Presbyterians ruined it.  But there's also different versions among the American Presbyterians.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 19, 2020)

Romans922 said:


> Yes, the American Presbyterians ruined it.  But there's also different versions among the American Presbyterians.


Well it's listed as being written in 1647. That's all it says.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Claudiu (Feb 19, 2020)

Thanks for the post David. I've been eyeing this bible for a while now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 19, 2020)

Claudiu said:


> Thanks for the post David. I've been eyeing this bible for a while now.


You are welcome. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2020)

David Taylor said:


> Well it's listed as being written in 1647. That's all it says.



Although not conclusive, does it list the Pope as the Antichrist (last paragraph of Chapter 15 of the WCF)?


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 19, 2020)

Jake said:


> Although not conclusive, does it list the Pope as the Antichrist (last paragraph of Chapter 15 of the WCF)?


Chapter 25 you mean? No, it doesn't.


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 19, 2020)

David Taylor said:


> Chapter 25 you mean? No, it doesn't.



So not the original then. 

Does it have WSC 107?


----------



## B.L. (Feb 19, 2020)

David Taylor said:


> Obviously, the reason people would gravitate towards this particular edition is for the creeds and confessions that are found in the back of the Bible. There are thirteen texts included. _The Apostle’s Creed, Nicene Creed, Athanasian Creed, Chalcedonian Definition, Augsburg Confession, Belgic Confession, Articles of Religion, Canons of Dort, Westminster Confession, London Baptist Confession, Heidelberg Catechism, Westminster Larger Catechism_, and the _Westminster Shorter Catechism_.



Schuyler also has a similar edition with the creeds and confessions included. Though I get the appeal this would have for some, the inclusion of ALL these confessions actually serves to turn me off a bit. I would probably end up treating them like I do the maps in the back of my Bible....I would know they are there, but would probably never refer to them.

On the other hand, it might be nice to have a high quality edition that is keyed/footnoted to your confession of choice. Meaning if a particular Bible verse is cited as a proof text there would be a footnote telling you the section and paragraph of where that verse is found in your confession, etc. Maybe also include some articles and historic information on how your confession of choice came into existence with short bios of the framers, major debates that ensued, historical context for the time they were drafted, etc. This would have to be a limited small batch publishing run using 2K/Denmark to come up with the typeset and R.L. Allan to bind it in highland goatskin...but now I'm getting carried away. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 19, 2020)

Romans922 said:


> So not the original then.
> 
> Does it have WSC 107?


Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Feb 19, 2020)

My dear wife gifted me the Schuyler ESV with the creeds a few months ago, it is now my daily Bible and having the creeds handy is just a nice touch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 19, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> My dear wife gifted me the Schuyler ESV with the creeds a few months ago, it is now my daily Bible and having the creeds handy is just a nice touch.


I don't think they are even making those anymore.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Feb 19, 2020)

David Taylor said:


> I don't think they are even making those anymore.


Really? I got this about 4 or 5 months ago, I absolutely love it.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2020)

David Taylor said:


> Chapter 25 you mean? No, it doesn't.


Yes I did mean 25. Sadly about every denomination has its own version, but if I were to guess, it's probably the version used by the PCA/OPC (almost if not completely identical).

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 19, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> Really? I got this about 4 or 5 months ago, I absolutely love it.
> View attachment 6601 View attachment 6602 View attachment 6603


It's not on Evangelical Bible's website anyway.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Feb 19, 2020)

David Taylor said:


> It's not on Evangelical Bible's website anyway.


This is the one, looks like it went out of stock and is coming back. 
https://evangelicalbible.com/product/schuyler-quentel-esv-black-goatskin-bible-creeds-preorder/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 19, 2020)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> This is the one, looks like it went out of stock and is coming back.
> https://evangelicalbible.com/product/schuyler-quentel-esv-black-goatskin-bible-creeds-preorder/


AH! That's why I couldn't find it. I forgot they called it credo. I was searching creeds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

